# Instalar archivos con extensión .bin

## Popolous

¡Hola a tod@s forer@s!

Recientemente he descargado un archivo de la agencia tributaria, pero el archivo es un archivo binario (concretamente, es el programa o módulo para el cálculo de retenciones). La verdad es que no sé cómo hacer para instalarlo en Gentoo  :Embarassed: . He buscado por el foro, las páginas del wiki y de Gentoo, pero no he conseguido encontrar nada.

Si alguien me dijera por dónde empezar, se lo agradecería.

¡Saludos!

----------

## gringo

no sé como será con el bin ese pero normalmente :

chmod +x archivo.bin

./archivo.bin

como root debería rular.

saluetes

----------

## Popolous

gringo:

Efectivamente, así lo he hecho y funciona. Ahora tengo el problema de que no me encuentra unas librerías de java (en realidad, espera que estén en un sitio determinado, pero como no están ahí, da el error).

Posteo el error por si alguien sabe cómo arreglarlo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
> 
> awk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

No sé si habrá alguna manera de pasarle argumentos al archivo para indicarle dónde encontrar las librerías de java que creo que es por donde viene el error.

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## gringo

era de esperar la verdad, es lo que tiene usar binarios. Siento decírtelo, pero dudo que lo puedas solucionar en gentoo ... 

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Otra solución es emerger la vesion del java que te esta pidiendo y con eso deberias resolver.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Popolous wrote:*   

> gringo:
> 
> Efectivamente, así lo he hecho y funciona. Ahora tengo el problema de que no me encuentra unas librerías de java (en realidad, espera que estén en un sitio determinado, pero como no están ahí, da el error).
> 
> Posteo el error por si alguien sabe cómo arreglarlo:
> ...

 

La parte que toca a java es posible que sea porque esta cosa requiere el jdk 1.4, y tú tienes el 1.6. Los problemas de arriba (que son los primeros que tienen que preocuparnos) son de librerías estándar, que nada tienen que ver con java. Estás usando amd64 sin multilib o algo de eso?

En otro orden de cosas, es posible precargar librerías para que el programa no las busque luego en sitios que no son los correctos. Esto usando la variable LD_PRELOAD antepuesta al mismo comando. Por ejemplo, LD_PRELOAD="/lib32/libquesea.so" ./myprog.bin

Primero tienes que encontrarlas, y luego cruzar los dedos. Pero dudo mucho que ande, porque son librerías estándar que no se suelen mover de su sitio original. Es decir, que el problema -posiblemente, aunque no seguro- sea que no puede enlazar con ellas debido a incompatibilidad a nivel binario, y no porque no las encuentre.

Dicho todo esto, deberías contactar con el servicio técnico (si es que hay alguno) de la fuente donde hayas descargado el programa. Puede que allí te den una información más acertada y detallada.

----------

## Popolous

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La parte que toca a java es posible que sea porque esta cosa requiere el jdk 1.4, y tú tienes el 1.6. Los problemas de arriba (que son los primeros que tienen que preocuparnos) son de librerías estándar, que nada tienen que ver con java. Estás usando amd64 sin multilib o algo de eso?
> 
> 

 

No, estoy usando x86. Lo del multilib no sé muy bien a qué te refieres  :Embarassed: . Tengo un Dell Inspiron 6400 Core Duo, por si te guía. Pero creo que es x86 multilib, perdón por mi ignorancia.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, es posible precargar librerías para que el programa no las busque luego en sitios que no son los correctos. Esto usando la variable LD_PRELOAD antepuesta al mismo comando. Por ejemplo, LD_PRELOAD="/lib32/libquesea.so" ./myprog.bin
> 
> Primero tienes que encontrarlas, y luego cruzar los dedos. Pero dudo mucho que ande, porque son librerías estándar que no se suelen mover de su sitio original. Es decir, que el problema -posiblemente, aunque no seguro- sea que no puede enlazar con ellas debido a incompatibilidad a nivel binario, y no porque no las encuentre.
> ...

 

Voy a probar esta opción a ver si funcionase, aunque lo dudo mucho, como ya habéis intuido, pero por probar no pierdo nada.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dicho todo esto, deberías contactar con el servicio técnico (si es que hay alguno) de la fuente donde hayas descargado el programa. Puede que allí te den una información más acertada y detallada.

 

Sí, llamaré a la agencia tributaria a ver si tienen algún tipo de ayuda para este caso, o si tienen el .rpm quizás hasta sea más fácil portarlo a Gentoo. Es que uso el archivo para cálculo de retenciones en Windows y al verlo en Linux me decidí a ver si furulaba.

Gracias por la ayuda.

¡Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Popolous wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> La parte que toca a java es posible que sea porque esta cosa requiere el jdk 1.4, y tú tienes el 1.6. Los problemas de arriba (que son los primeros que tienen que preocuparnos) son de librerías estándar, que nada tienen que ver con java. Estás usando amd64 sin multilib o algo de eso?
> 
>  
> ...

 

En Gentoo, un sistema amd64 multilib, es aquel que tiene dos versiones de glibc (Gentoo automatiza esto, el usuario no tiene por qué saber nada). Una nativa para 64 bits, y la otra, compilada para ofrecer soporte para los programas de 32 bits. De esta forma, es posible ejecutar binarios de x86 bajo amd64. Si tú estás en x86, ni tienes multilib ni lo necesitas. Solo era por descartar una cosa  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Dicho todo esto, deberías contactar con el servicio técnico (si es que hay alguno) de la fuente donde hayas descargado el programa. Puede que allí te den una información más acertada y detallada. 
> ...

 

Si el programa es open source (las fuentes se pueden descargar), entonces es cosa de compilarlo usando las herramientas adecuadas. Incluso se podría hacer un ebuild. Por contra, si la única descarga es un binario, y no hay posibilidad de conseguir un binario compatible con tu sistema, entonces puede haber problemas. Siempre podrías intentar ejecutar desde un livecd una de las distros marcadas como compatibles en la página de descarga (si es que hay algún listado similar).

----------

## Popolous

Gracias por aclararme lo de multilib, no tenía ni idea la verdad.

En cuanto a lo otro, me temo que los fuentes no están disponibles, por lo que un ebuild es inviable  :Crying or Very sad: 

Contactaré con el soporte de la agencia tributaria, a ver si me diesen alguna explicación para esta distribución o se pudiesen conseguir los fuentes por algún sitio.

¡Saludos!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Contactaré con el soporte de la agencia tributaria

 

uy, suerte, pero ya se sabe, no le pidas demasiao a los funcionarios ... 

saluetes

----------

